

Effective emacs (2006) - pseut
https://sites.google.com/site/steveyegge2/effective-emacs

======
pseut
I prefer swapping the right control and alt keys on my keyboard to switching
caps lock and control; that way I can use my left thumb for meta/alt and right
thumb for control. But navigation by search and backwards-kill-word are
fantastic tips.

